# On Average...



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How many strands of fur do you pull out of your mouth or eyes during the day...

I dunno about you guys but for me, its quite a lot!

I bet I could make a hefty little pile out of all the fur I find attached to my eyelids or in my food or in my mouth LOL.

:yuck::curtain:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My boy is still a pup so I dont have to deal with hair yet. I do have other dogs here in my home and I still dont have any trouble with hair once in a blue moon I find something in the food but more often than not it is my own...LOL


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

With 3 Goldens and 9 cats, I do it quite often. It just comes with the territory


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I always wondered what my eyelashes would look like blond - now I know.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Its just gross cuz sometimes my eye will be itchy, then I see a short little fur, but then I start pulling then out comes this really long tail fur that was embedded in my eyeball LOL.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's so funny you posted this! I was just thinking about how much of Lacey's hair I pull out of my mouth when I wake up in the morning! (Yes, she lays on the bed next to me). Although it's usually because after I get up, she goes and lays in my spot! Guess I'll have to make the bed!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My mom (who doesnt like dogs that much) is always appalled that I let the dogs up on the bed with us... she thinks its gross...

Its just not a good night sleep without waking up with fur in your face :lol:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have cats too. Pet hair is almost a staple food in my house. One reason everyone gets lots of baths !!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My (3) goldens are not allowed on the furniture and I vacuum & Swiffer daily and I wet wipe the floors about every other day to keep the hair down to a minimum. If I was getting hair in food or in my eyes, I'd get a bit worried about my housekeeping :doh::doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I will embarrassingly admit I'm not the best at cleaning. My mother was the kind of woman to do EVERYTHING for us kids up until we moved out LOL soo I guess I kinda got used to being spoiled.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

My mom and brother are total germaphobes so we vaccum every other day, swiffer the day we dont vaccum and mop once a week. Joey isnt allowed on the furniture and he gets brushed daily!!! Theres still fur on my cloths though but thats because I love him up.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

We do a good job of keeping the fur cleaned up. I must admit that I never clean my car though. There's still Butter fur flying around in there and he hasn't been for a car ride in a while now, lol.

It's not the dog fur that's the problem for us...it's the cat hair. The cat climbs all over everything and leaves his hair EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

With a siberian husky, an am bulldog and 2 cats... Ya I eat hair quit a bit lol


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

seriously, not much. probably 5 once a week. I always brush my golden and keep him all pretty and clean. I would sweep the floor, clean and other stuff.


----------

